# Coolant system for an Atlas lathe



## Privateer (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm curious if anyone has put a coolant return system on their Atlas lathe. I've seen bad pictures of the factory model, and they don't lend themselves well to determining how things were routed. So I'm looking for examples of existing setups. Pictures namely, would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Terry


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 2, 2013)

Terry,

My 3996 (cabinet and under drive model) came with a drip pan.  The drip pan has a hole at the right rear corner with a 3/8" NPT (I think - can't go and look right now and I'll correct this tomorrow (later today) if it's actually 1/4") female coupling welded to the bottom of the sheet metal.  It came with a pipe plug in the hole.  I replaced the plug with a brass barbed fitting and ran a hose to the lube tank.  The tank sits on the shelf under the stand that I built for my bench size drill press.  Works fine.  I don't recall for certain but think that the earlier pans also had the coupling.

For the pump output, I cut a hole (with a hole saw) in the sloping side of the pan at the right rear and installed a brass panel mount 1/4" NPT coupling with the hose from the pump connected to it.  To the top side of the coupling, I attached one of the common yellow coiled plastic air hoses.  I mounted a bracket made of 1/8" x 1 x 1 steel angle on the back of the carriage, with another panel mount brass coupling to which the coiled hose is attached.  On the top of that coupling is a brass valve and then a male air line quick disconnect.  Attached to that with a female disconnect is a short flexible steel hose with nozzle that is the same as the delivery hose in my parts washer.  The steel flex hose is the sort that when you bend it, it stays where you bent it to.  When not in use, the disconnect acts as a swivel joint and I just swing the steel hose out of the way.  Rather than remote the pump ON-OFF switch, I put a brass quarter turn gas valve between the male disconnect and the coupling on the rear of the carriage.  When I use coolant, I turn the pump on and let it run, controlling flow with the valve.  It's been in service for over 30 years.  When I get time, I'll post a photograph.

Robert D.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 2, 2013)

Robert, 

Thank you, I would appreciate seeing it. I've some idea of it in my mind's eye, and seeing it will give me a better grasp on how to get it done. Of those ideas was just to fab a heavy gauge sheet metal drip pan that the entire lathe would sit in, elevating the feet on blocks. Though that would entail having to build another workbench from scratch. But that's for later. What I'd rather do in the short term is having something of a catch basin under the work area of the bed and maybe a reservoir on the shelf underneath.

What is the rate of flow for your pump? I have not yet started looking for pumps yet, though I'm familiar with large industrial use jet pumps and others, the small ones I've not looked at. So I'm in the dark about types and what coolants they'll handle, etc.

Terry


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 2, 2013)

I use a tryco little mister on my lathe and mill. When properly adjusted there is no need for a return system.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have a mister but don't recall who built it.  It runs off of shop air.  My coolant system (pump and tank) was built by Graymills.  If I can find the instruction book I'll see whether or not it gives the GPM.  The pump is the same as on my parts cleaner.  Probably 1 or 2 GPM at a guess.  The motor is about 5" dia.

Robert D.


----------

